# DSL/LAN router mit guten Ping Zeit?



## HadyBonVoyage (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es ein WLAN/ LAN Router mit einer besonders guten Ping Zeit?

Also ein Zocker DSL ROUTER.

Da könnte eigentlich mal PCGH Einen Vergleichstest machen. In den letzten 2 Jahren habe ich leider noch nie einen Test dazu gesehen.

Wäre interessant bei so einem wichtigen Hardwareteil für Zocker einen Test zu lesen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Januar 2011)

liegt daran, das der router ping im nicht fühlbaren einstelligen ms berreich liegt (so 1-2ms bei nem guten router und vielleicht 1-3ms bei nem schlechten ....), alles was du fühlst liegt ab deinem router zwischen dslam und endstelle, sprich deinem provider und den verfügbaren servern die das routing übernehmen.
entsprechende firewall einstellungen mögen den ping verbessern, da die router firewalls allerdings einfach gestrickt sind, verbrauchen sie kaum leistung und erzeugen anders als packet-sniffing firewalls keine nennenswerte last ....

daher macht nen test unter dem blickpunkt ping beim router keinen sinn ^^


----------



## rabe08 (6. Januar 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> liegt daran, das der router ping im nicht fühlbaren einstelligen ms berreich liegt (so 1-2ms bei nem guten router und vielleicht 1-3ms bei nem schlechten ....)



ein guter aktueller eher kleiner 1ms, sogar mit ordentlich Last im Netz. Aber Du hast absolut recht, der Router ist ping-technisch absolut irrelevant.


----------



## kress (6. Januar 2011)

1. (fast) Jeder Router hat über Kabel im LAN <1ms Pingzeit.
2. Für Online-Spiele ist der Router wirklich irrelevant, es hängt von vielen anderen Faktoren ab: Provider, Geschwindigkeit, Ort des Spiele-Servers, Anbindung des Servers, Netzauslastung etc.

Der Router ist da echt das kleinste "Problem".


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Januar 2011)

kress schrieb:


> Der Router ist da echt das kleinste "Problem".


Kannst du so nicht sehen.Der router weiß schließlich nicht,das er immer zuerst die ausgehenden datenpackete des spiels senden soll. Statt dessen sendet er,wenn er es für richtig hält und wenn die pakete 50ms in der warteschleife hängen.



HadyBonVoyage schrieb:


> Also ein Zocker DSL ROUTER.


Der beste "zocker router" ist so ein langes,graues ding mit 8 aderrn,ein bißchen abschirmung und 2 steckern dran (schimpft sich lan-kabel).Wenn du den bestmöglichen ping haben willst,dann mach mit deinem pc eine direkt-einwahl ins internet.Dazu vieleicht noch eine killer-nic oder cfos-speed und du solltest den niedrigst möglichen ping haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2011)

Da würde sich eher eine der sogenannte Kill NC Netzwerkarte anbieten wenn man der Werbung trauen will bzw darf. Ich habe immo einen normalen Telekom Router und recht gute Oing Werte. Wenn die interne Hausverkabelung bzw die Leitung zum Verteiler zu wünschen übrig läßt hilft eh nix.


----------



## montecuma (7. Januar 2011)

Besser als nen Router wäre wohl immer auf dem eigenen Server im eigenen Haus zu spielen^^


----------



## 14943 (10. Januar 2011)

Habe hier mal eine liste mit Gaming Router was die aber für ms haben ???

D-Link DGL-4300

TEW-639GR

WNDR37AV

ASUS RT-N16 WLAN-N


----------



## scooter123 (28. Januar 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> ein guter aktueller eher kleiner 1ms, sogar mit ordentlich Last im Netz. Aber Du hast absolut recht, der Router ist ping-technisch absolut irrelevant.



Also das stimmt so nicht ganz.

Hier ein Test : (Mini ADSL 800/320 Telecom Italia)

ping maya.ngi.it

D-Link 524T    ~ 64 ms
Netgear 834G  ~ 77 ms


----------



## dot (28. Januar 2011)

scooter123 schrieb:


> Also das stimmt so nicht ganz.
> 
> Hier ein Test : (Mini ADSL 800/320 Telecom Italia)
> 
> ...



Es zaehlen nur Pings bis zur eigenen Vermittlungsstelle als Vergleich. Alles Andere verfaelscht nur.


----------



## scooter123 (28. Januar 2011)

dot schrieb:


> Es zaehlen nur Pings bis zur eigenen Vermittlungsstelle als Vergleich. Alles Andere verfaelscht nur.



Das stimmt aber mit dem D-Link 524T ist der Ping auch da um ca. 12-13 ms besser als mit dem Netgear 834G


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Januar 2011)

Das Zauberwort schimpft sich einfach QoS 
Jeder Router hat ein anders eingestelltes QoS. 
Alternative wär QoS im Router aus und alles über cFosSpeed einstellen, welches ein QoS auf dem PC darstellt.


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Februar 2011)

Weiß jemand etwas zur Kabel-Fritzbox 6360?

Die bekommen wir nämlich mit unserem neuen Internetanschluss. (Eigentlich kann es nur besser werden, der Ping liegt momenten bei ca. 50ms)


----------



## Crymes (15. Februar 2011)

Kabelanschlüsse sollen allgemein einen niedrigeren Ping haben als DSL Anschlüsse.
Berichte mir mal, wie du die Kabel FritzBox findest


----------



## skyw8lk3r (17. Februar 2011)

Wechsel zur telekom 
Hab bei cs 1.6 nen ping von 10-15

Bei kabel deutschland waren das immer über 30

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## m-o-m-o (18. Februar 2011)

Hehe, ich BIN bei der Telekom (gewesen). Hast du vielleicht VDSL?

Ich hab nen Ping von ca. 50. Das kann man nicht einfach pauschalisieren, es kommt immer auf den Ort an. Bei Unitymedia bin ich aber sehr zuversichtlich, weil sie gerade vor 2 Monaten hier alles "verglasfasert" haben.


----------



## K3n$! (18. Februar 2011)

Bei VDSL hat man so einen Ping zwischen 20-30ms.
Meiner liegt bei 27ms.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Februar 2011)

> Bei VDSL hat man so einen Ping zwischen 20-30ms.



Ich denke das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.
Ein freund von mir hat VDSL von T-Online, und einen Ping von 8-20ms, bei Online Games.


----------



## K3n$! (18. Februar 2011)

Soweit ich das weiß, hat man aber schon bis zum "1. Hopp" 17ms und mehr.
Wenn man allerdings im DSLAM wohnt, dann kann das schon gut möglich sein ^^

Hat dein Freund denn auch von der Telekom VDSL ?

Ich hab zum Beispiel gelesen, dass man bei Alice zusätzlich Fastpath aktivieren kann.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Februar 2011)

> Hat dein Freund denn auch von der Telekom VDSL ?



Ja VDSL 50Mbit von T-Online

Der wohnt aber recht nah am Verteiler, oder wie diese Kästen auch immer heißen.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (19. Februar 2011)

Als ich noch bei meinen eltern gewohnt habe hatte ich dort 6mbit vom rosa riesen und auch immer nen ping von 10 - 15.

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich 16 mbit und nun endlich vdsl 25 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------

